# Рентген стоя



## doc (13 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, а врачам расскажите. Сделайте тему


Цель исследования: выявление и точный замер разницы в длине ног.
Методика.
Предварительно уровнем выверяется пол для исключения погрешности.
Пациент ставится как обычно спиной к кассете с плёнкой, слегка касаясь (но не наваливаясь).
Босиком (в носках), ноги на расстоянии примерно 15 см друг от друга, чтобы исключить боковые колебания туловища.
Из рентгеноконтрастного материала заранее делается горизонтальная или вертикальная метка. Её необходимо расположить так, чтобы она вошла в кадр и была ориентиром.
Пациент инструктируется, чтобы стоял ровно, строго вертикально, без напряжения спины, на полностью разогнутых в коленях ногах, стараясь распределить вес на обе ноги равномерно. Смотреть прямо вперёд, не вращая корпусом и шеей.

В кадр желательно вместить весь поясничный отдел.
Обязательно весь таз по ширине.
Обязательно тазобедренные суставы (хотя бы самый верх головки бедренных костей).

Далее, снимок ориентируется по горизонтальной или вертикальной метке ( в случае, если есть такая необходимость). Становится видно, есть или нет разница в длине ног.

Например, так:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

А пациент коленку согнул, невозможно это контролировать без упора.
Тогда колени надо в станок, так чтобы одинаково выпрямлены.
А нарушение оси одной ноги, Х-образность?
А плоскостопие больше с одной стороны?
А скрученный таз, как у этого пациента?


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2014)

Инструктируете, чтобы не сгибал колени. Пациент в данном случае сам заинтересован в результате.
Плоскостопие с одной стороны может дать какое-то укорочение. Так мы на этот предмет и исследуем. Не вижу проблемы. Кстати, когда замеряете сантиметром этот фактор (да всё остальное!) вообще не учитывается.
Х-образность и прочее аналогично. Всё, что вносит свою лепту в асимметрию, эту асимметрию и покажет.
Таз и всё, что выше тазобедренного сустава, не влияет на результат.

Есть альтернатива - разные ручные способы. На их результаты влияет всё то же самое, плюс напряжение мышц поясницы и тот же скрученный или асимметричный таз. Причём иногда до такой степени сильно, что цифры бывают не просто неточными, а диаметрально противоположными рентгену. И самое главное, невоспроизводимость большинства ручных способов. Сколько раз будете замерять, столько цифр и получите. Особенно, если замер проведут разные врачи.
Здесь, по данным литературы, если всё соблюдать, точность до 1, максимум 2-х миллиметров.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2014)

Так об этом и разговор.
Например, такой вариант.
Нога длинее, но за счет плоскостопия и Хобразности этой ноги все компенсировано.
На снимке будет норма, а при измерении нет.
То есть метод применяется для оценки функционального состояния, а не анатомической длинны.
То есть компенсацию меряет.
Без анатомического измерения не так информативно.

А вот если оба метода сразу.....!!!!!


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2014)

Если на снимке будет норма, то и проблемы с перекосом позвоночника и таза нет. Не нужно корректировать длину ноги. Смысл замера именно в этом, а не в простом любопытстве. Любая причина укорочения ноги может давать клинику.
Но ход мысли верный. Лучше, конечно, использовать все возможные способы диагностики.
По поводу рулетки - замеры просто недостоверные, если на них полагаться, можно попасть впросак.
Я, кстати, обычно использую ручной замер стоя. А рентген - для науки и если пациент дистанционный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2014)

Конечно.
Только, повторюсь, это функциональное исследование.


----------



## doclega (12 Сен 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пациент коленку согнул, невозможно это контролировать без упора.
> Тогда колени надо в станок, так чтобы одинаково выпрямлены.
> А нарушение оси одной ноги, Х-образность?
> А плоскостопие больше с одной стороны?
> А скрученный таз, как у этого пациента?


А защита органов таза и гонад?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Становится видно, есть или нет разница в длине ног.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пациент коленку согнул, невозможно это контролировать без упора.
> Тогда колени надо в станок, так чтобы одинаково выпрямлены.
> А нарушение оси одной ноги, Х-образность?
> А плоскостопие больше с одной стороны?
> А скрученный таз, как у этого пациента?


Можно поставить пациента на пару напольных весов и добиться их равновесия.



doclega написал(а):


> А защита органов таза и гонад?


Прибавьте еще и очищение кишечника!

Но в разнице длины ног есть один общий момент: А на сколько это разница влияет на клиническую картину болезни? Или обратный вопрос: поможет ли коррекция длины для улучшения состояния пациента?
По моему мнению такая коррекция однозначно помогает при спазмировании мышц поясницы в том случае, когда при измерении оказывается длинной нога на стороне спазма. Тогда исскуственный подъем этой ноги способствует снятию спазма. Вполне допускаю, что это нужно делать при сколиотических установках и юношеских сколиозах. А вот все остальные состояния, особенно сколиоз у зврослых - тут не ясно...


----------



## кочевник (22 Окт 2014)

В Москве делают КТ, там же и масштаб скажут и разницу измерить помогут, как голени так и бедра, если кому очень нужно вбейте в поисковик"как в Москве измерить длину ног. форум", решения есть.


----------



## SERENA (22 Окт 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Цель исследования: выявление и точный замер разницы в длине ног


Вчера ортопед мне говорил про такой снимок, телескопический снимок, так назвал. Но что самое интересно, нигде такого не делают. Даже в самом Нии института и травматологии им Вредна, откуда сам доктор.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

В нем мало смысла, скрученный таз перечеркнет всю картину, если нужно мерить ноги, то и снять лучше ноги, самая большая проблема это бедренная кость, она редко когда помещается целиком, поэтому есть смысл делать снимок с мет. линейкой поперек бедер, 2 снимка, в первый должны попасть колени и линейка, во второй линейка и тазобедренный сустав, затем берутся зеркально симметричные ориентиры, производится замер, складывание результатов по каждой кости отдельно, далее сравниваем.
Т.к. способ не официальный, то и делать его лучше не официально, и все самому мерить .


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

doclega написал(а):


> А защита органов таза и гонад?


Целесообразно применять Т-образный свинцовый экран.


кочевник написал(а):


> В нем мало смысла, скрученный таз перечеркнет всю картину


Каким образом таз может существенно повлиять на длину ног?
На эту тему исследователи копья перестали ломать ещё в прошлом веке. Все иные способы дают более значительные погрешности. Абсолютно точного замера достичь невозможно в принципе, но рентген стоя самый информативный из прочих методов. (Есть, правда, щелевая сканография и орторентгенография, но кто и где их делает в России?). По данным Travell-Simons ротация таза до 8 градусов может дать ошибку измерения при рентгенографии не более 1 мм.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

На длину ног он повлиять не может, а вот на положение кпс вполне, дав при этом картину сколиоза в поясничном отделе, как на снимке в примере, поэтому об  анатомической длине ног лучше судить по измерениям непосредственно ног, а не по пояснично-кресцовому отделу.  С голенью более менее видно, а вот бедренная кость видна плохо, ориентиры тбс определяются с большой погрешностью.

А что такое ротация таза? В скрученном тазе предполагается флексия полутаза с одной стороны и экстензия с другой(есть и варианты но этот самый показательный)


----------



## alt-sp (23 Окт 2014)

Так где же в Москве правильно сделать такое?давайте адреса, явки, пароли))!!я уже три недели ищу обзвонил кучу центров, согласились вроде сделать в клинике "Будь Здоров".
Но не отзывов, не реальных пациентов, сделавших такой рентген нет...

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Идите к любому рентгенологу и договаривайтесь лично, по телефону вам не скажут ни чего внятного.
Я свое нашел в голени - 5мм- воспользовавшись уровнем и угольником(профессионально). Разность сводов стопы исключил подняв стопы на пятки.
Теперь перекос таза не нуждается в волшебных руках, а то ведь получается лечить китайца от желтухи.

Вот нашел!
" Заранее извиняюсь если что то нарушил, просто тема актуальная
КТ может измерять длину ног. Проверено на себе. Из 6 коммерческих клиник, имеющих КТ, согласились сделать только в "НУЗ Челябинская дорожная клиническая больница РЖД". У рентгенологов так и спрашивал: "можно ли у вас с помощью КТ измерить длину костей ног". Разница между ногами составила 1.2 см. В заключении написано: "МСКТ суставов и косте". Вот такие снимки получились:
http://i058.radikal.ru/1404/a3/c6b0660c26dc.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1404/04/3dd35db18110.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i510/1404/ac/c5173369f06f.jpg "


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> На длину ног он (таз) повлиять не может,


Тогда о чём разговор?
Именно для замера разницы длины ног такой рентген и делается.
А заодно и таз можно увидеть и крестец. Очень информативно при любом типе асимметрии.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

таз тогда должен весь быть, включая седалищные бугры, тогда можно сказать скручен он или нет, но так или иначе все это косвенные показатели, почему нельзя просто померить и сравнить снимки непосредственно костей ног, по отдельности, я все понимаю, но когда в 10 раз специалисты "ровняют" якобы кривой таз, а потом заявляют у вас нога короче, очень хочется знать какая и на сколько, и знать точно, и почему, то ли положение костей разное, то ли какая то кость короче, короче нужны детали.


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

Для диагностики скрученного таза рентген делать вовсе не обязательно.
И не ходите к плохим специалистам. Или ловите их на слове. Нога короче? Какая и на сколько?
Такая диагностика вообще-то должна делаться врачом, а не пациентом. Дальше-то что будете делать со своими миллиметрами?


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Ни чего делать не буду, просто буду иметь ввиду что 5мм в разнице стояния передних подвздошных остей нет скрученного таза, и ровнять его не надо, ну и приседать с тяжелым весом больше не буду.
Поймите меня верно, мне нужно знать что конкретно, а в целом все немного кривые, так что ни чего страшного если компенсации не рвать.

А на счет должен врач или не должен, мне иногда кажется что врач мне вообще ни чего не должен, так как диагноза нет, а если мне кажется что нужно измерить ноги, то почему бы мне не сделать это самостоятельно?
Врач то здесь при чем, он сделал все что мог, и по тестам таз больше ровнять нельзя, а он все равно криво стоит. Нет можно конечно ровнять его вечно, но это не является смыслом моей жизни. И судя по историям в паутине я в этом не одинок.


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

Другими словами, Вы узнали, что разница 12 мм, теперь можно спать спокойно?
Для чего все эти замеры затевались?


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Почему 12? 5мм.
А затевал для того что бы эти 5 мм в голени в моем случае не пытались убрать манипуляциями на тазе.
В области коррекции осанки столько не ясно, и столько мистики, что любое объективное обследование, желательно не косвенное, пойдет конечному потребителю только на пользу.
А вот если бы я не нашел укорочения, то тогда получается что плохо ровняли, вообщем зачем гадать если можно посмотреть точно и прямо.

12 это у того чьи снимки, я его в интернете нашел, решил поделиться, надеюсь он не будет против.


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

Вы показали прекрасный пример бессмысленного исследования.
Дело в том, что обычно потребителем диагностической процедуры является врач. Для него эта информация становится руководством к действию.
Вашим врачам это оказалось ненужным. Можно, конечно, разглядывать сканы долгими зимними вечерами, если это греет душу.


кочевник написал(а):


> В области коррекции осанки столько не ясно, и столько мистики, что любое объективное обследование, желательно не косвенное, пойдет конечному потребителю только на пользу.


Это Вам так кажется, что мистика.
Про пользу так и не понятно, в чём польза-то?


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Дело в том, что конечным потребителем является клиент, и когда ему говорят что его нога короче потому что есть поясничный сколиоз, возможно кстати фиксированный и сочетанный со скрученным тазом, слишком много неясностей, проще взять и конкретно посмотреть какая нога и на сколько короче, для этого не нужно обладать мед. образованием. 
И еще раз, это не мое обследование, себе я измерил голень с помощью уровня и угольника строительного, поверьте я умею пользоваться этими инструментами.
Вот мне почти каждый доктор говорил что предыдущий не умеет ровнять таз, и у него ни чего не выходило, а вот теперь я знаю что все они хорошие, просто у них не было объективного способа измерения.
 На счет мистики: многие приемы остеопатии, принцип кинезиологии, всякие биомеханники, разве все это преподают в меде? Да и внешний вид самих врачей(не всех но многих) вызывает сомнения в том что то что они делают приносит здоровье.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Цель исследования: выявление и точный замер разницы в длине ног.


если это действительно цель, то  способ с кт точнее и объективнее.


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> Дело в том, что конечным потребителем является клиент, и когда ему говорят что его нога короче потому что есть поясничный сколиоз, возможно кстати фиксированный и сочетанный со скрученным тазом, слишком много неясностей, проще взять и конкретно посмотреть какая нога и на сколько короче, для этого не нужно обладать мед. образованием.


Для решения медицинских проблем обычно обращаются к врачу. К тому, кто умеет их решать.
Никакой практической пользы от замера голени нет. И от самостоятельно назначенного и сделанного обследования, положенного на "полку", тоже.


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Да причем здесь полка? Речь идет о достоверном измерении, что плохого если у врача, вместо догадок и косвенных признаков, причем наложенных на человеческий фактор рентгенолога( мануальный терапевт не сам же рентген будет делать, и выставлять меня так как ему субъективно кажется правильно)будет достоверное исследование, за мой счет, без направлений и т.д.
Разве это не основа объективной диагностики?


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

Отдали результат замера врачу? Его дальнейшие действия?


----------



## кочевник (23 Окт 2014)

Врач перестал настаивать на скрученном тазе, предложил укрепить мышечный корсет и предложил стельку, но так как у меня ни чего не болит уже я ее не стал ставить, а вот не померяй я эту голень до сих пор ровняли бы таз, и не мало важный фактор уверенность, вот когда я думал что таз кривой, то присесть и наклониться боялся, и ни за что на свете не стал бы делать ни каких упражнений, боясь усилить дисбаланс, а так все скомпенсировалось и жить не мешает, а это самое главное.
 Я ж не про вас говорю, я говорю о реальности с которой повсеместно сталкивается простой обыватель, когда ему навязывают лишние процедуры, а это хороший козырь в защите от излишне корыстных докторов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2014)

А надо ли было исправлять вообще?
Ладно у детей. Взрослым-то, зачем?


----------



## doc (23 Окт 2014)

А какой был повод для обращения к врачу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2014)

doc написал(а):


> А какой был повод для обращения к врачу?


Вот, вот!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> это самое главное.


Редкий прример здравомыслия, хорошей подготовки и овладение материалом,  среди "мирян". Респект коллега Кочевник (простиче за кличку, не знаю вашего имени...)


----------



## кочевник (24 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот, вот!


После не удачного подъема мешка цемента из положения глубокого наклона, стоял на лагах, пола еще не было, а мешок естественно был на земле, что то спина заныла, и не прекращала около года, особенно сидя, так как спорт мне не чужд, я совершал попытки что либо исправить, но всегда чувствовал не симметричную работу мышц, меж тем читал, учил, и тд. Посмотрел семинары одного известного доктора, увидев рациональное зерно, стал ровнять таз, т.к перепад по передним подвздошным остям был около 1.5 см, разные специалисты делали это, итог 1 был связочный таз, второй суставной, 3 дуральный, а вот эти 5 мм все ни как не поддавались, а вот боли ушли, но желание тренироваться оставалось, вот измерил успокоился, спокойно занимаюсь в свое удовольствие, а был шанс быть залеченным в каких то 40 лет))).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> После не удачного подъема мешка цемента из положения глубокого наклона, стоял на лагах, пола еще не было, а мешок естественно был на земле, что то спина заныла, и не прекращала около года, особенно сидя, так как спорт мне не чужд, я совершал попытки что либо исправить, но всегда чувствовал не симметричную работу мышц, меж тем читал, учил, и тд. Посмотрел семинары одного известного доктора, увидев рациональное зерно, стал ровнять таз, т.к перепад по передним подвздошным остям был около 1.5 см, разные специалисты делали это, итог 1 был связочный таз, второй суставной, 3 дуральный, а вот эти 5 мм все ни как не поддавались, а вот боли ушли, но желание тренироваться оставалось, вот измерил успокоился, спокойно занимаюсь в свое удовольствие, а был шанс быть залеченным в каких то 40 лет))).


Все бы хорошо, но только это какая-то сверхчувствительность у вас.
Но главное, что все прошло.


----------



## кочевник (24 Окт 2014)

А чего тут сверхчувствительного, присед 60*12, 80*12, 100*5, 120*5, 140*5, выходишь после тренировки, правая булка забилась как орех, а левая вяло как то, да это у многих так, кто занимается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2014)

От сверхнагрузок и сверхчувствительность.


----------



## кочевник (25 Окт 2014)

Может быть, но по моему сверхчувствительность это когда с дамой играешь, а она говорит что ей больно и обижается))), а здесь в одной мышце есть ощущение накачки или "пампинга" а в другой нет, можно тоже самое делать и без штанги, просто урезать амплитуду таким образом что бы целевая мышца была всегда в напряжении, делать медленней, увеличить негативную фазу и количество повторов, результат будет тот же, правая забилась а левая нет.
Да и это не сверх нагрузка, даже для любителей, да и с точки зрения физиологии это скорее максимальная чем субмаксимальная.
Но речь не об этом, а том что если хочешь знать какая нога короче, то нужно ноги и сравнивать, если тебе достаточно каких то других объяснений, то как говориться хозяин барин!

Прочитал свое сообщение и понял что его можно не так понять." тебе" - имеется ввиду к тому кто интересуется длинной своих ног.


----------



## кочевник (25 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А надо ли было исправлять вообще?
> Ладно у детей. Взрослым-то, зачем?


Разное положение кпс приводит к ротации позвонков поясничного отдела, которая идет с поворотом и наклоном, мышцы спины работают асимметрично, что способствует развитию блоков разной категории, т.е. с каждым наклоном ситуация становиться хуже и хуже, мало того появляется компенсация на уровне грудного отдела, дальше не исключены изменения в грудной клетке и шее, плюс к этому скрученному тазу всегда сопутствует падение стрейтч рефлекса в мышцах отвечающих за угол наклона таза, чаще всего прямая мышца бедра, в сочетании с грушевидной с другой стороны,эти мышцы участвуют во всех жизненно необходимых движениях, и не правильная их работа точно не пойдет на пользу, одним словом проще выровнять на сколько это возможно, чем потом всю жизнь искать у себя блоки и удивляться что после каждого очередного их снятия они все быстрее и быстрее возвращаются.


----------



## Александр79 (26 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> А чего тут сверхчувствительного, присед 60*12, 80*12, 100*5, 120*5, 140*5, выходишь после тренировки, правая булка забилась как орех, а левая вяло как то, да это у многих так, кто занимается.


Простите, а не могли бы вы объяснить свое понимание? Как веса влияют на разность забитости булок? У меня вот с 13 лет сколиоз 4 степени, разница длин ног 9 мм,  приседаю 150*5 и никакой разности забитости булок у меня нет...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От сверхнагрузок и сверхчувствительность.


не соглашусь... не вижу объективного объяснения... если объясните доказательно, то соглашусь... а это просто ни чем не обоснованное заявление получается....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2014)

> _От сверхнагрузок и сверхчувствительность._


При больших нагрузках возможность страдания, гораздо чаще и проще.
Вот какой посыл.


----------



## кочевник (26 Окт 2014)

*Александр79*, мне показалось что чем больше вес, тем ровнее получается, но все равно не комильфо, вобщем то я говорил, что таз скручен, мышцы по разному работают.


----------



## Александр79 (27 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> _От сверхнагрузок и сверхчувствительность.
> _
> При больших нагрузках возможность страдания, гораздо чаще и проще.
> Вот какой посыл.


Вот это то абсурдное утверждение меня и возмутило. По такой логике все силовики должны быть очень чувствительными людьми)))) 
А если серьезно, то адаптация - это основная проблема в скоростно-силовых видах спорта. На эту тему написаны тома работ и пока не нашли идельного способа с ней бороться. Благодаря адаптации разных систем человека спортсмену с более высоким опытом тяжелее вызывать стресс при тренировках, что и сказывается на результате. Опытному спортсмену намного легче приседать с 400 кг, чем новичку с 20 кг. Поэтому то и говорят, что в тренировках главное перетерпеть в начале, а потом легче, потому что как раз стресса уже такого нет и его с каждым разом все сложнее и сложнее вызывать. Это базовые понятия в тренировках. А из того вывода получается все наоборот. Это в корне неверное умозаключение. Если не верите, то я могу вам накидать ссылок на тему адаптации например той же тяжелой атлетики, в которой основными проблемами считаются как раз адаптация и восстановление.


кочевник написал(а):


> *Александр79*, мне показалось что чем больше вес, тем ровнее получается, но все равно не комильфо, вобщем то я говорил, что таз скручен, мышцы по разному работают.


При разной длине ног, акценты нагрузки действительно немного смещаются, с этим даже спорить не буду. Но вот какое к этому имеет отношение величина нагрузки не понимаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2014)

Чувствительность и терпение разные вещи.
Тут разговор о том, что имея некоторую разницу люди живут и не знают, пока не начинают тренироваться и вытаскивать проблемы - Это чувствительность.
Далее конечно надо перетерпеть, и все уложится, но это же надо перетерпеть!
А теперь представьте себе чувствительного и нетерпеливого тяжелоатлета.
Записка на шкафчике: Ушел в плавание.


----------



## кочевник (27 Окт 2014)

Есть несколько категорий скрученного таза, каждой из которых соответствует свой набор слабости мышц, нагрузка тут почти не причем, ассиметричные движения рано или поздно дадут о себе знать, может остро, а может и хронью, а если на это накладывается разница длины ног то это совсем не хорошо. В моем случае после устранения скрученного таза стало получше с симметрией, а на больших весах, так как разница по голени, компенсировали своды стоп, сейчас они разные, на левой выше, на правой ниже, работа симметрична на любом весе, но в силу возраста тяжести я оставил и перешел на другие виды оздоровительно физкультурных практик.
На счет чувствительности, считаю что человек должен чувствовать свое тело, хотя бы на бытовом уровне, если поставить задачу разогнуть прямую ногу в тазобедренном суставе без участия спины или с минимальным ее участием,то это не должно вызывать трудностей. И это будет обычная чувствительность, а вот поэтапное произвольное включение глубокого мышечного слоя спины, это уже гиперчувствительность. ИМХО.


----------



## Александр79 (27 Окт 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чувствительность и терпение разные вещи.
> Тут разговор о том, что имея некоторую разницу люди живут и не знают, пока не начинают тренироваться и вытаскивать проблемы - Это чувствительность.
> Далее конечно надо перетерпеть, и все уложится, но это же надо перетерпеть!
> А теперь представьте себе чувствительного и нетерпеливого тяжелоатлета.
> Записка на шкафчике: Ушел в плавание.


ну тогда я вообще не понимаю, что вы подразумеваете под чувствительностью... я думал вы сейчас об обострении чего-либо говорите... в общем, я в ваших формулировках запутался уже...


кочевник написал(а):


> И это будет обычная чувствительность, а вот поэтапное произвольное включение глубокого мышечного слоя спины, это уже гиперчувствительность. ИМХО.


и с вами я тоже не понимаю ничего... причем здесь чувствительность? то о чем вы говорите, я даже к мышечной координации не могу отнести...не понимаю я этой логики и определений...


----------



## кочевник (28 Окт 2014)

Определения здесь ни причем, я пытаюсь на бытовом уровне сказать что если человек чувствует что одна мышца работает не так как другая, то это не сверхчувствительность и он не заморочился.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2014)

кочевник написал(а):


> Определения здесь ни причем, я пытаюсь на бытовом уровне сказать что если человек чувствует что одна мышца работает не так как другая, то это не сверхчувствительность и он не заморочился.


Так таз-то скрученный у половины людей, а чувствуют единицы.
Как вы думаете почему?


----------



## alt-sp (9 Ноя 2014)

В Москве делают рентген таза стоя в клинике "будь здоров", как описанно в данной методике - что на м. Фрунзенская (называется - рентген таза с тазобедренными суставами).


----------



## doc (9 Ноя 2014)

alt-sp написал(а):


> В Москве делают рентген таза стоя в клинике "будь здоров", как описанно в данной методике - что на м. Фрунзенская (называется - рентген таза с тазобедренными суставами).


Кстати, в довольно приличном качестве.


----------



## Kinesi0s (12 Июл 2018)

alt-sp написал(а):


> В Москве делают рентген таза стоя в клинике "будь здоров", как описанно в данной методике - что на м. Фрунзенская (называется - рентген таза с тазобедренными суставами).


Еще делают? Только что звонил туда, сказали, что нет. Правда разговаривал с оператором и она могла просто не понять суть вопроса. У кого это можно уточнить?

Где делают в Москве рентген по этой методике?


----------



## alt-sp (18 Июл 2018)

@Kinesi0s, на месте договоритесь, я тоже приехал зашёл к рентгенологам, показал фото из этой ветки и дал прочитать описание методики - они сказали не проблема и сделали.


----------



## Lila1488 (14 Мар 2019)

А как сделать ренген что б узнать есть ли нестабильность? Как и с шее загинатся назад и вперед?


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Мар 2019)

Lila1488 написал(а):


> А как сделать ренген что б узнать есть ли нестабильность? Как и с шее загинатся назад и вперед?


Нужно сделать рентген с функциональными пробами!


----------

